# Volltextsuche mit Hibernate und JavaDB



## Audio Anarchy (16. Okt 2008)

Hallo Forum, 

ich möchte in meiner JavaDB eine Volltextsuche realisieren. Ich habe im Netz leider keine Referenzen gefunden. 
Bietet die Datenbank oder Hibernate selbst entsprechende Funktionen, oder muss ich jede Datenbanktabelle auslesen und die Strings manuell prüfen?

Danke schon mal für die Antworten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 6946 (16. Okt 2008)

Lucene ist eine Such-API, die in Java geschrieben wurde. Seit einer Weile gibt es ein Hibernate-Projekt, das Volltextsuche mit Lucene umsetzt: http://www.hibernate.org/410.html Dazu findet du bestimmt auch was mittels Google oder so, ist bestimmt in etwa das, was du suchst.


----------



## Audio Anarchy (16. Okt 2008)

Danke für den Tip. Ich werde mich mal damit befassen


----------

